# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Succulent plants?

## Miss Roddam

Hi, so i was wondering if Succulent plants are safe for Whites Tree Frogs? My frogs are in a wooden vivarium which is about 23"x18"x12"
LengthxHeightxWidth. (It's not the best set-up I know, and i'm hoping to get a glass vivarium once my room has been decorated, either that or i could convert a storage box so it is tall enough for my 2 frogs  :Smile: )
My mum has a TON of these plants, pretty much in every corner of the house so I was wondering if these plants were ok? Sorry they are just pictures from the internet, not from my house.


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Succulents in a tropical viv are going to be a severe case of hit and miss. Some can acclimate to the humidity, like the jade plant (the top pic you posted), but a majority prefer a drier, more arid climate. Putting that type of plant into high humidity will just cause them to rot out. There are so many inexpensive tropical plants you can use, it's just not worth killing off a bunch to see what works.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Brian

I've never used them in my terrariums, but I've seen echeveria, jade, and other succulents are on many terrarium 'safe lists' and they are standard hiding places for frogs around our greenhouses.

Most echeveria won't be too happy with high humidity, and they need lots of light or they will get leggy and floppy. They best way to kill them is over watering, and it's usually best to let them dry out completely before watering again. This won't likely be possible in a White's vivarium.

On the other hand, they are easy peasy to propagate, so if you kill a bunch off, no worries :Smile: . (I'm cruel to plants)

----------



----------


## Miss Roddam

Haha, ok, I'll experiment with the jade plant  :Smile:  But seriously my mum has a shed full to the brim with these plants haha, Are there any more succulent plants that are safe for Whites? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bill

There are some succulents that live in the cloud forests and in the rain forest canopy. However, they are rare, even in the hobby, so i doubt mom would have them lying around....lol if you decide to kill off a bunch of plants, please try to keep a detailed species list of what worked and what died. I'm setting up a database for viv plants and your "research" would be helpful  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Roddam

Ok  :Smile:  I will do, I'm going to test out the Jade and the Echervia (spelling?) I'll let you know how it goes!

----------

